# Corsair H60 - Lüfter tauschen



## nitg (16. August 2011)

*Corsair H60 - Lüfter tauschen*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne bei meiner Corsair H60 den mitgelieferten Lüfter durch einen anderen tauschen, der idealerweise leiser und gleichzeitig leistungsstärker ist.

Früher hatte ich auf meiner alten H50 einen Lüfter von Noctua verbaut, der war dann schön leise, hat aber nicht mehr ganz die Leistung des mitgelieferten Lüfters erreicht. 

Könnt Ihr mir erfahrungsgemäß einen Lüfter für die H60 empfehlen, dessen Löcher auch passen um ihm an den Radiator zu montieren?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Stahli (16. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 - Lüfter tauschen*

also ich habe mal gelesen, dass die BeQuiet Silent Wings gut sein sollen. Wie viel luft die schaufeln ist mir allerdings unbekannt.


----------



## <BaSh> (16. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Takei Naodar (16. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 - Lüfter tauschen*

Ich würde die Slipstreams von Skythe empfehlen ^^


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (16. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 - Lüfter tauschen*

kann dir in diesem zusammenhang den Alpenföhn WingBoost empfehlen.
zwar kommt auch dieser nicht an die leistung des mitgelieferten lüfters ran, allerdings ist er bedeutend leiser. 
und ich finde, die 2c kann man zu gunsten der lautstärke verschmerzen.


----------



## david430 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 - Lüfter tauschen*

ich kann aus erfahrung sprechen. habe 2 xigmatek xlf 120mm mit max. 103 m³/h drauf. die kühlen den prozessor auf 5 volt bereits so gut, dass ich eigentlich nicht hochstellen müsste. eingesetzt wird ein i5 2500K mit 4 ghz. für mehr ghz hatte ich bisher noch keine lust.^^ erst mal ne ssd...


----------



## nitg (16. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 - Lüfter tauschen*

danke!

@david
hast du die 2 lüfter als sandwich draufgetan? ist das silent-tauglich? 
wie hast du die montiert, also dass beide in eine richtung blasen, oder dass beide in die mitte blasen?

ssd rockt. hab seit einigen tagen auch eine (crucial) und es ist einfach unglaublich, wenn man daten mit 200-300MB/s herumschieben kann


----------



## david430 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 - Lüfter tauschen*

ja also ich höre nicht allzu viel.^^ und mein pc ist doch relativ leise. wenn man bedenkt, dass 5 volt auch für die last ausreicht, kann man das mit dem silent sicherlicher unterschreiben. ja sie sind als sandwich angeordnet. wie die montiert sind? ich habe halt kein normales gehäuse, sondern ein lian li pc v 351. da ist es aber so gelöst, dass es reinbläst. habe es auch anders versucht, also die warme luft vom h60 rausblasend, das hat aber höhere temperaturen im case und auch auf der cpu verursacht. was hast für ein gehäuse?


----------

